# Nicegirl13's IX Legion - Blood Angels



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello everyone

First of all i want to shortly introduce my self, my name is Daniel, i live in Denmark Copenhaguen. In my spare time i study in the university as an IT ingineer.
I have painted since i was 12 but on and off, mostly off, so i never had the pleasure to play a game or read the fluff behind the universe. That changed in sommer 2011 
where i decided dig deeper in the world of 40k. 
I decided to start on Blood angels becuase of the cool units such as sanguinary guards, priest, dante, astorah and so on.
I have now been working on my army for around one year for that reason large part of my army has been painted but i still need alot of stuff 
For that reason i am gonna post what i have painted to begin with and after that post my progress and future plans

hope that you like it, and criticism is welcome, as long its constructive


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

First of all i want to post the list of stuff i have painted, and since most of my miniatures are magnetized the possibilities and change my list from time to time is big.



Blood Angels:

Terminator Reclusiarch

Reclusiarch with jump pack

Commander Dante

Furioso Dereadnought

10 Sanguinary guards (Most of the arms are magnetized so i can choose between axe, swords, powefist, infernus pistol, angelus boltgun, banner and few helmets so i can have death mask)

10 Sternguard veteran

1 Sanguinary priest (jump pack and arm is magnetized)

10 Terminators (All arms are magnetized so they can choose between assault terminators amd regular terminators also including special weapons such as heavy flammer, assault cannon, chain fist and cyclone missile launcher)

13 Death Company ( All jump packs are magnetized and 3 of them have speciel weapons such as: sword, hammer, powerfist)

25 Tactical marines 

30 Assault marines (magnetized jump packs)

5 Scouts

1 Razorback

1 Drop Pod

1 Land Raider Redeemer

2 Attack bikes (magnetized heavy bolter and multi-melta)

1 Deadnought (with several arms)

2 Predators (side sponsors are magnetized)

14 Devastators (4 lascannon, 4 plasma cannon, 4 missile launchers (missing one sergent to be able to have 3 squads))


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Commander Dante with Sanguinary Guards:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Reclusiarch (jump pack) and Death Company:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Terminator Reclusiarch with Assault Terminators:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Librarian:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Sanguinary Priest (jump pack):


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Furioso Dreadnought:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Stenguard Veterans:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Assault Marines (Jump pack):


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tactical Marines:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Scouts:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Attack Bikes:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Drop Pod:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Land Raider Redeemer:
































its possible to better see the airbrush details on this picture:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Razorback:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Predators:

The same problem as the other vehicles, the light makes impossible to see all the details becuase of the brightness, ill properly take new pictures of all the vehicles


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Dreadnought:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Devastators:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

I can post some photos of my progress of my sanguinary guards, terminator arms (regular) and razorback, if you guys want to, at the time i can also explain how i have done it 
and what colors i have used.

If you want me to take new pictures of my allready painted miniatures just let me know and ill gladly do it for you


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

NEXT UP!!!


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well first of all, awesome job. Second of all, why is your name nicegirl13 if your name is daniel (implying that youre a guy, not a girl). Sorry, just curiosity.

Just one thing: the paint scheme is very... red. Like, pure red. I would add some contrast colors in there more, especially on the vehicles. With the other models, not so much :/ Your skill is great, your scheme is meh.
Definitely some reppage coming your way 
(is that a word? I think thats a word. Yeah, thats a word.)


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

hey m8, yes i am a dude, just a username i have always used hehe, yes in those pictures its very very red specially the veichles, but they are actually much more darker, its becuase of the light, but i will take som new pictures of the veichles with proper light, so the results can better be seen


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

That is some good painting there & yes the shots do seem to show only red for the painting, they are looking good though & the only gripe is drilling out the barrels for the guns


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

uh yeah i should drill out the barrels for the guns  thanks barwn


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

SO MUCH RED. SOOO MUCH RED. Beautifully painted red, but red non the less. *Cough* Blood for the *Cough*


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok dude no prob. Cant wait for the new pics!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice work there,keep them coming! :grin:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Those are some seriously nice models! I like that they are so clean. I like to think it's because they are so badass that their armour doesn't even get scratched in a fight 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jebus cripes that's some lovely stuff! :so_happy:


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Since i had a little time left before traveling to London with my family i decided to assemble and base paint The grims armor and apply wash to it.

base color:











washed armor:




















My idea is to have this miniature to be a bit darker than the rest of my army, and keep it's wings black and tone them a bit up with grey/blue just like the armor of the reclusiarch and DC, but with better quality .
I am expecting to finish this miniature next week and perhaps also give my vehicles some more details/ freehand


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

These guys look great. Its a ton of solid red but you pull it off, good job. Keep it up.

What do you do on that armor btw?


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

Normally or on this dude? And thanks m8


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Normal marines with power armour. It looks like you have a blend worked in but its super smooth and I cant tell if its all one solid red with lighting or amazing blends.


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

The base color is airbrushed to keep the model smooth, the rest is done by hand, the most import part of it all is the wash, it takes some time, becuase it has to be done with no mistakes so it looks "natural" and ofc the highlights too where to do it dont know if it helps


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

That is only for the normal marines all other are done by hand


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

dude, yours are SOLID painting skills, love your style. My favorite is the sanguinary priest with jetpack, altough i have to say astorath looks very promising. 
If i really had to make a critique, i'd say that your vehicles could use some more weathering/ texture on the flat parts, but that's just my personal taste. They look just fine, i just think they look a bit "new".
Keep up the good work!


----------



## nicegirl13 (Aug 18, 2011)

a few pictures of the process of the grim


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice collection so far. I've been thinking about getting into airbrushing, but it always seemed like cheating. What brush and paint do you use?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks awsome good paint jobs


----------

